# Fix Network Problem in Win 7



## Darkgundam111 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have windows 7 ultimate 64 bit, and i recently screwed up the network drivers/services i guess. I uninstalled this apple network driver, and then things went screwy. Sad thing was that I forgot that I turned off the system restore option, so no restore points, very stupid of me. I bascially have no network abilities, like my wifi, it shows up as a device and all, but I belive my problem lies in 2 services. 

1. "DHCP Server" 
2. "lsass.exe"

I made these notes when I was on my windows 7 (since no internet, can't do much haha)

Encrypting file system (EFS) ==== directed to the C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe but cannot find.

CNG Key Isolation (Keylso) ===== directed to the C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe but cannot find.

Security Accounts Manager (SamSs) ===== directed to the C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe but cannot find.

DHCPSever ==== has no pathway

ALG (application layer Gateway Service) ==== directed to C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe  but cannot find.


I tried using the windows 7 disc to do a repair, but nothing on it.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 1, 2010)

have you tried setting yourself a static IP address?

try,
ip: 192.168.1.5
sub net: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (the ip of your router or modem)
dns: 8.8.8.8, secodary 8.8.4.4

what does windows say when you try to trouble shoot the problem?


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats the thing, i can't do anything to it since there is no IP stuff working. Its like theres something missing. I am assuming those files i listed above are the ones responsible, since its not normal for a service that can't find its path, and the lsass.exe file is missing too. I have no clue how uninstalling a apple driver can do that, but it did. 

ill take screenshots and post em up later when i get home.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Mar 6, 2010)

these show what I was talking about. and if i try to use windows troubleshooter, it will recognize theres a problem but says it cannot fix it. nothing so far seems to help at all.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Mar 8, 2010)

any ideas? stuck with using my old computer till i get this fixed


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 8, 2010)

is LAN working   try reinstall driver for your wifi


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 8, 2010)

spec of the laptop


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

do a repair install of windows, or just outright reinstall.

and then next time, think twice before F'ing around with the internals of an OS... these arent the XP days where it was neccesary.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

on older machines it is still a must especially when you have less than 4 gigs of ram even under gaming stances. I do agree with if it's not broken don't try to fix it but who are we not to try and gain more performance out of a machine this is TPU after all.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, thats the thing, i really wanted to fix a problem it had which was the inability to install drivers. It was really wierd that it kept popping a message about not having enough resources or something. So I decided to uninstall the apple driver (was my iphone device not working correctly) thru its installer (in itunes) and reinstall it again. I believe it wouldn't hurt the system, after all, its a itunes driver. But it did, and I have tried installing it again, but no luck.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

Darkgundam111 said:


> Well, thats the thing, i really wanted to fix a problem it had which was the inability to install drivers. It was really wierd that it kept popping a message about not having enough resources or something. So I decided to uninstall the apple driver (was my iphone device not working correctly) thru its installer (in itunes) and reinstall it again. I believe it wouldn't hurt the system, after all, its a itunes driver. But it did, and I have tried installing it again, but no luck.



something obviously hosed the OS. a reinstall is your only guaranteed bet - this is like a dog chasing its own tail, you'll just keep finding more and more broken things in need of fixing.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah you are right. time to back up


----------

